# Google Music On Miui



## EsotericPunk (Jul 23, 2011)

I went to play Google Music on my drive to work and kept getting an error that it "Failed to play the requested stream." I am on MIUI 10.21. I confirmed with a buddy of mine that his has the same problem. I have tried clearing data, un/re-installing, and downgrading from the ICS leaked version to the official market version.

Is anyone else having this problem? Is this specific to MIUI?


----------



## john dillinger (Aug 20, 2011)

You need to use a computer to log on to Google music. Then under settings remove a registered device. Google music only allows you up to 8 devices per account.

When I had this problem, my Droid x was registered about 6 times on there.

Gl...let me know how it works out.


----------



## EsotericPunk (Jul 23, 2011)

john dillinger said:


> You need to use a computer to log on to Google music. Then under settings remove a registered device. Google music only allows you up to 8 devices per account.
> 
> When I had this problem, my Droid x was registered about 6 times on there.
> 
> Gl...let me know how it works out.


Worked perfect. Thanks!


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

I had a similar issue with the kindle app. The last time I reloaded it, I was told my books were on too many devices. Turned out each time I put on a new rom and downloaded the kindle app it registers as a new device. I had twenty "devices" registered. Lol.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

You really like books then! I myself just finish Clifford the big red dog.... working my way up to be able to read more advanced books like "the little engine that could".

Sent from my DROIDX


----------

